# Tropheus Moorii ID please?



## Mcubed (Jan 15, 2008)

I was at a local fish store the other day and noticed a bunch of these guys tucked away in a tank that was out of the way. I had seen them a month ago and forgot about them. They were only listed as Tropheus Moorii.

They all appear healthy and are eating well so far. Any idea exactly what sp. of moorii they are? I've been looking to buy a small colony of illangi but since I already have these guys , I'd like to increase their numbers. They are only about 1.5-2inches. (sorry about the low quality pics) Thanks!


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Dude, I don't think there is anyone that could ID those from those photos and at that stage in life. :wink:

Could be:
ilangi
kazumba
moliro
anything!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Go back to the LFS and make them find out for you which variant it is. They can go right back to the original supplier to find out.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

As the guys say pretty much all the moorii (and Sp.Red) look like that when young. They look OK to me but no idea about exact ID. To go further, no idea why so many places do not label em with location ID, it really makes it hard to get what you want and I guess reduces the sale price of the fish.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

*Mcubed*: If they have 20+ quantity and you have a setup where you can segregate these from any other Tropheus, why not haggle the LFS price down, tell them you're doing them a favour since no variant label reduces the value. Grow 'em out for 18 months then come back and show us how they turned out. It could turn out to be a nice surprise, or a not so nice surprise. :roll:


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

24Tropheus said:


> As the guys say pretty much all the moorii (and Sp.Red) look like that when young. They look OK to me but no idea about exact ID. To go further, no idea why so many places do not label em with location ID, it really makes it hard to get what you want and I guess reduces the sale price of the fish.


Agree with the above, you should post some pictures when they start to colour up, it will be easier to ID them then.


----------

